# We Got Snow Too!



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

OK, you people who have been battling the white stuff all winter long - don't give me a hard time! ound:

Just had to share a few photos I took this a.m. of Augie in our little bit of snow. It is practically gone now, so good thing I got him out when I did. He loved it! It sure beat running around in mucky mud!

The third one was him doing a RLH. The last one, he whipped around so his hair was kind of flying.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

A couple more.......

Snowballs on his fanny - he had them all over his undercarriage.

And then a couple of the back yard. The first one was early morning and it was so pretty out with the trees against the darker sky - didn't show up all that well.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Cute, Cute, Cute! I am just in love with Augie-what a darling. Glad he enjoyed it!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Yay Augie finally got his very own "snowstorm" (being in NJ I have to put that in quotes. lol)

He is so cute, I love Augie!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> OK, you people who have been battling the white stuff all winter long - don't give me a hard time! ound:
> 
> Just had to share a few photos I took this a.m. of Augie in our little bit of snow. It is practically gone now, so good thing I got him out when I did. He loved it! It sure beat running around in mucky mud!
> 
> The third one was him doing a RLH. The last one, he whipped around so his hair was kind of flying.


Too cute!!! And I won't begrudge you your little bit of snow!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

YAYAYAYY!! SO beautiful and happy that Augie got his first snow!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> A couple more.......
> 
> Snowballs on his fanny - he had them all over his undercarriage.
> 
> And then a couple of the back yard. The first one was early morning and it was so pretty out with the trees against the darker sky - didn't show up all that well.


The middle one is GORGEOUS!!! Looks like it should be a Christmas card. I know! Safve it for next year, and Photoshop a picture of Augie Doggie into it!:biggrin1:


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the photos of Augie in the snow! Looks like he took right to it.

I agree with Karen, the shot of the garden path with the snow flakes in the foreground is beautiful! Good Photography!

We ended up with about eight inches here in Oak Harbor. Today the roads are VERY icy.

Lots of folks didn't make it to work today. It's nice to have a Subaru!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Go Augie,lovely snow pics,he was certainly whizzing around and having a ball.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow! Augie got snow! What great pictures and it looks like Augie had so much fun. Your yard does look Christmas card perfect - I love it! I am so jealous of the snow everyone has gotten (well, not all of it!). Maybe next year! It is 76 degrees here today and supposed to be 80 degrees by Sunday!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

WOW Beautiful pictures. So much fun for Augie but those snowballs on the coat... not nice.


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

How long did it take to clean him up? It's close to air conditioning season here in FLorida. Were are hitting the upper 70's but have a great breeze. AND it's snowbird season in my town! Wish it would stop snowing up north so they would think about going home! Getting ready to watch the launch from my back yard. Have fun brushing out Augie.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Love your back yard. We have snow in Renton and Sasha is not thrilled. Of course we live in a condo and she has to be on a leash so no RLH. Linda


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Aww he looked like he loved it!! Wow those pictures are really beautiful....the scenery looks so pretty like it belongs on a post card... love them :biggrin1:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Linda your snow is so pretty and Augie looked **** he just loved it. By the time I got dressed and out the door the snow had melted  I could have gone up to a park and maybe found some still on the grass but it would have been really wet. I think the time to go was about 6am I am hoping for more snow tonight!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful snow pictures! Augie looks like he is having the time of his life! Very cute pictures!
How long did it take for those snowballs to melt off of him LOL


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks, everyone, for the compliments and nice comments!  Yes, Augie absolutely loved it! The only time he doesn't love being outside is when it gets very warm - then, he just finds the nearest shade and plops down. Have found that letting the hose run a bit so he can play in the water really helps him in the heat. Our snow from this morning is all gone (we live in the valley, -3 feet sea level, I believe, but imagine the hills probably still have snow. It is snowing again and the temps are supposed to get into the teens tonight. 

O-Bluff: DH loves his Subaru too. Drives great whenever he has driven in snow or ice with it. Wish I could say the same for our truck (Tundra). It is wonderful for clear or just rainy roads, however. I believe the Northwest Flower and Garden Show is being held in Seattle this weekend - well, probably started yesterday. This won't be too helpful for the vendors. My friend and I were going to travel to the one in Portland today, but decided we didn't want to get caught down there if the temps dropped and it got icy. Besides, we got a bit of the spending itch out of our system last weekend at the first one at the Convention Center. 

Susan: It didn't take too long to take care of those snow balls, although I wouldn't want to go through the routine several times a day! I put him in the tub and sprayed his undercarriage with the hand-held shower head with lukewarm water, toweled him and blow dried. And, wow, I can't imagine upper 70s. I bet you would be glad to get your town back again. When we go to the beach, I like to go during the off-season as I do not enjoy crowds of people, waiting in lines for restaurants, etc. 

Linda: Our back yard is not totally fenced - just a small area for Augie to be able to do some RLH's off leash. Have that area surrounded with plastic temporary fencing and, while it serves the purpose, I really would like to replace it with something more attractive! 

And, hey, in the time it took me to write this, the ground is white again!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi said:


> Linda your snow is so pretty and Augie looked **** he just loved it. By the time I got dressed and out the door the snow had melted  I could have gone up to a park and maybe found some still on the grass but it would have been really wet. I think the time to go was about 6am I am hoping for more snow tonight!


Yes, Suzi, we had to get out fairly early here. I think we were out about 8 a.m. And it was nice and dry and not sticking too bad to him when we first went out. But it warmed quickly and that is when the snowballs happened. Are you supposed to get more tonight? It is coming down pretty hard right now. It is absolutely beautiful! I was thinking this morning that it would have been nice if Maddie and Zoey could have been here to play. Augie's play area isn't huge but is large enough for a few friends! 

Evelyn, I didn't let them melt off. I put him in the tub and melted them off with lukewarm water!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Yes, Suzi, we had to get out fairly early here. I think we were out about 8 a.m. And it was nice and dry and not sticking too bad to him when we first went out. But it warmed quickly and that is when the snowballs happened. Are you supposed to get more tonight? It is coming down pretty hard right now. It is absolutely beautiful! I was thinking this morning that it would have been nice if Maddie and Zoey could have been here to play. Augie's play area isn't huge but is large enough for a few friends!
> 
> Evelyn, I didn't let them melt off. I put him in the tub and melted them off with lukewarm water!


 You must be getting the storm that passed threw here about a hour ago although it did not stick. Yes we would have loved to come play in the snow and Zoey has had all her shots so we are ready to roll. I drove right past your town last weekend to go see my Dad in Seattle I wish I could bring the girls because I am going to be going their a lot in the next few months.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

So cute! He looks so happy! Love his face!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I'm so glad Augie got to get in touch with his inner snow bunny, before spring! And I'm glad for you, the crap is almost all melted! HeeHee!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, I posted that last post, and it still hasn't stopped snowing! I took Augie out again and he ended up looking like a big cauliflower!!! ound: He was hopping like a bunny to get around, and finally just stopped and looked at me and would NOT budge.

So, bear with me here - I took MORE photos. Hey, it doesn't happen here but once every few years. :biggrin1:

If you look to just the right of center toward the back of the third picture, you can kind of see his little fenced area where he plays. The last picture is my garden shed. His play area is to the left and behind the upside down bird bath that looks like a mushroom.


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

O-Bluff: DH loves his Subaru too. Drives great whenever he has driven in snow or ice with it. Wish I could say the same for our truck (Tundra). It is wonderful for clear or just rainy roads said:


> That is a coincidence! We have a Subaru and a Tundra too!
> 
> OK, I have to ask - what does DH mean? I'm hoping for "Darling Husband", but a few other possibilities come to mind! Could be "Delightful Havanese", but your Havanese probably doesn't drive a Subaru!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Linda, Oh what a wonderful surprise!!! Your snow pictures are beautiful. Augie is as adorable as ever. The earlier picture of your yard does look like a postcard! I bet Augie is all tired out tonight.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

OMG look at little Augie's feet!!!!! LOL that picture has me ound:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

O'Bluff said:


> That is a coincidence! We have a Subaru and a Tundra too!
> 
> OK, I have to ask - what does DH mean? I'm hoping for "Darling Husband", but a few other possibilities come to mind! Could be "Delightful Havanese", but your Havanese probably doesn't drive a Subaru!


No, as clever and smart as we think Augie is, he isn't driving a Subaru...yet! ound:

DH means - well, actually, it depends on the day!! :evil: On *good* days, it means Dear Husband here. ound:

Your Subaru a Forester? Two of our sons have them as well. It has served the one in Montana well this winter. They have had a tremendous amount of snow with huge ruts in the streets.


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, it's a Forester. We really like it. The Tundra goes well in the snow and ice with chains. The cable style are pretty easy to put on and I don't need them very often here.

Poor Augie must have doubled in weight with all that snow hanging onto him!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

what great pictures of Augie and beautiful pictures of your snow.....I have had my share of cold,snow,ice and mud to last a life time I think.....

Actually,it is really nice to see someone enjoying it. Here we take it for granted because it gets old after about the 4th scoopful and you've hurt your back and froze your biscuits!ound:


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice pics, he looks like he had a blast in the snow. I wish we could get excited about snow...Gah...we still have too much and more in the forecast and this morning it was - 37 celcius with the wind chill . I just keep telling myself it makes for a good heavy show coat.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Well, I posted that last post, and it still hasn't stopped snowing! I took Augie out again and he ended up looking like a big cauliflower!!! ound: He was hopping like a bunny to get around, and finally just stopped and looked at me and would NOT budge.
> 
> So, bear with me here - I took MORE photos. Hey, it doesn't happen here but once every few years. :biggrin1:
> 
> If you look to just the right of center toward the back of the third picture, you can kind of see his little fenced area where he plays. The last picture is my garden shed. His play area is to the left and behind the upside down bird bath that looks like a mushroom.


Poor Augie! What a riot. And yu're right... he DOES look like a cauliflower!ound:

We had a couple of really wet snow storms last year. (this year it has been cold enough that the snow has been dry, powdery snow that doesn't stick) The same thing happened to Kodi. I think that the snow finally gets so heavy that they can't carry it any more. I know _I_ had trouble carrying him back in the house when it got that bad... He weighed a TON!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

O'Bluff said:


> That is a coincidence! We have a Subaru and a Tundra too!
> 
> OK, I have to ask - what does DH mean? I'm hoping for "Darling Husband", but a few other possibilities come to mind! Could be "Delightful Havanese", but your Havanese probably doesn't drive a Subaru!


We have a Tundra too. Solved the problem by putting a stack of roofing singles over each back wheel. Totally solved the problem. After years of pick up trucks, we knew before we bought it that pickups just don't have enough weight in back. But we needed a new tow vehicle for our horse and travel trailers, and after years of Suburbans, they've just totally gone out of our price range. The Tundra actually has more room in the back seat than our last Suburban had also!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cailleach said:


> Nice pics, he looks like he had a blast in the snow. I wish we could get excited about snow...Gah...we still have too much and more in the forecast and this morning it was - 37 celcius with the wind chill . I just keep telling myself it makes for a good heavy show coat.


Well, we're getting up to 3" of RAIN today, on top of our still-huge snow banks. I'm just waiting for the sump pumps to kick on in the basement. I don't want more snow, but this is DEFINITELY making things worse.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> We have a Tundra too. Solved the problem by putting a stack of roofing singles over each back wheel. Totally solved the problem. After years of pick up trucks, we knew before we bought it that pickups just don't have enough weight in back. But we needed a new tow vehicle for our horse and travel trailers, and after years of Suburbans, they've just totally gone out of our price range. The Tundra actually has more room in the back seat than our last Suburban had also!


We did put these big sand-filled rubber bags in the back over the wheels, and that did help, and putting it into 4-wheel drive helps if it is bad. But the back end still feels 'squirrely' when it is slick out. And those sand bags are a bugger to move around and I have had to get up in there and get them moved after my friend and I have been to a garden nursery and need every inch of space I can find.ound: Do you have one of the newer Tundras, where the doors both open the same direction? Ours is a 2002, and it is a pain as you have to open the front door, and then the back door, and it opens from the front, so in a parking lot with tight parking spaces, it can be a challenge. I also won't take it if I have to park in a parking garage, like down in Portland. I LOVE that truck for driving on the highway - you just kind of have to keep one eye open and tell it where to go (I AM joking here) as it drives so nicely and is very comfortable to ride in. We don't have all that many miles on it for its age and it is in good shape - especially now - the insurance had to do over $4000 on it last year after we were caught in a NASTY hailstorm in Montana in July. But, the Subaru is still the one we will drive if it gets really snowy and slick out. Of course, our REALLY SNOWY is totally different than yours! ound:

I think we ended up with 6 inches. The storm we got late yesterday was kind of a surprise they say. And just hit our area. Don't think Portland or even Vancouver WA got it. It is an absolutely beautiful today with clear skies and chilly so hopefully it will last a few hours.

Yes, that snow on Augie weighed a ton. He wanted to play so bad, but when he tried to run, he just couldn't. I will take him out again. It is in the 20s so maybe won't stick so bad. We don't go out for very long at a time. Want him to experience it, however, as the next time it happens, he may be an old man! 

Hope the rain doesn't cause a problem for you, Karen.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Cailleach said:


> Nice pics, he looks like he had a blast in the snow. I wish we could get excited about snow...Gah...we still have too much and more in the forecast and this morning it was - 37 celcius with the wind chill . I just keep telling myself it makes for a good heavy show coat.


Deb, how far north of the US border to you live? Our son is in north-central Mt., probably directly below the Alberta/Sask. borders. Their town gets a lot of Canadians down to shop. And they seem to get extreme cold and hot - not quite the cold temps you have quoted at times, but not too far behind. He is pretty tired of the snow and the cold this year. DH and I both grew up in Mt. and experienced a lot of it. Central Mt. always got a lot of snow. We get very little here, usually, so it is kind of fun when we do - sure prettier than day after day of cloudy/gray rain that we usually get in the winter.

Glad that the cold is good for something though - for your Hav's show coats!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> We did put these big sand-filled rubber bags in the back over the wheels, and that did help, and putting it into 4-wheel drive helps if it is bad. But the back end still feels 'squirrely' when it is slick out. And those sand bags are a bugger to move around and I have had to get up in there and get them moved after my friend and I have been to a garden nursery and need every inch of space I can find.ound: Do you have one of the newer Tundras, where the doors both open the same direction? Ours is a 2002, and it is a pain as you have to open the front door, and then the back door, and it opens from the front, so in a parking lot with tight parking spaces, it can be a challenge. I also won't take it if I have to park in a parking garage, like down in Portland. I LOVE that truck for driving on the highway - you just kind of have to keep one eye open and tell it where to go (I AM joking here) as it drives so nicely and is very comfortable to ride in. We don't have all that many miles on it for its age and it is in good shape - especially now - the insurance had to do over $4000 on it last year after we were caught in a NASTY hailstorm in Montana in July. But, the Subaru is still the one we will drive if it gets really snowy and slick out. Of course, our REALLY SNOWY is totally different than yours! ound:
> 
> I think we ended up with 6 inches. The storm we got late yesterday was kind of a surprise they say. And just hit our area. Don't think Portland or even Vancouver WA got it. It is an absolutely beautiful today with clear skies and chilly so hopefully it will last a few hours.
> 
> ...


Our Tundra is a newer one, with all the doors opening like regular car doors. I don't think I'd like the other kind either. And as far as parking... I agree completely! The thing is a beast. I was perfectly comfortable driving and parking our Suburbans, but the Tundra is MUCH bigger.

We don't have much trouble with handling in the snow as long as its in 4W drive, but of course we get a lot of practice.:biggrin1: And MY car is a Mini Cooper, so in comparison...

Enjoy the snow. I don't expect a problem here. The sump pumps will run, but that's what they are for. We only have trouble if the electricity goes out. And its warm with no wind, so that shouldn't be an issue. (even if it was, after the flooding we had last year, we have a generator to run the pumps if needed)


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Well, I posted that last post, and it still hasn't stopped snowing! I took Augie out again and he ended up looking like a big cauliflower!!! ound: He was hopping like a bunny to get around, and finally just stopped and looked at me and would NOT budge.
> 
> So, bear with me here - I took MORE photos. Hey, it doesn't happen here but once every few years. :biggrin1:
> 
> If you look to just the right of center toward the back of the third picture, you can kind of see his little fenced area where he plays. The last picture is my garden shed. His play area is to the left and behind the upside down bird bath that looks like a mushroom.


 Linda I am so jealous! Augie's snow cauliflower picture really made me laugh! If I had studded tires I would pack the girls up right now and come visit. I have a Jetta wagon and I still do not know how well it does in the snow. I grew up driving in snow and have never put chains on I bet my car would do fine its all the other folks you have to worry about. Is it flat at your house? Gee it sure is tempting . Oh yea three cauliflower dogs is your bath tub big enoughound: How many towells would that take. ound:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi, no I am not sure I would get out on the roads if I didn't have to. It would be fun though. The ice starts at about Woodland I think - up to Castle Rock, mostly just our county. Jack saw some cars that had slid off this a.m. It is really pretty looking out at it. I have been lazy this morning and haven't gotten out in it yet. Last I looked it was still low 20's so was taking my time.  I would hate to tell you to go ahead and come and then something happen to you. You are right - it is all the other idiots on the road that you have to watch for. Amazing how they just will not slow down. Schools here all canceled. We are on the valley floor. No hills for us.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I hadn't thought about the sump pumps when you have a lot of snow, maybe because I haven't lived full time in an area that has heavy snow. Here we have two sump pumps in the unfinished part of the basement (we also have two hugh oil burners down there) they are because we have clay soil and in the summer we get really heavy rain storms. The thing is when I moved here things seemed wet to me and then I noticed the rusted broken pumps!!!!! I ask DH if he knew the pumps were out and how long? He wasn't even aware there were pumps!!!!!! He lived here with his parents for a few years and then after his mother died he bought it from his Dad and moved back that was over 20yrs ago!!!!!! All dry now with new pumps. We have spring starting here I have cut back my Roses and the trees are getting ready to bloom and someplaces in town some trees are blooming. I love enjoying your snow pictures but, I am happy not to have it here.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh my our weather is so easy in England in comparison with what you all have to go through.But we still manage to make one hell of a fuss about it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> I hadn't thought about the sump pumps when you have a lot of snow, maybe because I haven't lived full time in an area that has heavy snow. Here we have two sump pumps in the unfinished part of the basement (we also have two hugh oil burners down there) they are because we have clay soil and in the summer we get really heavy rain storms. The thing is when I moved here things seemed wet to me and then I noticed the rusted broken pumps!!!!! I ask DH if he knew the pumps were out and how long? He wasn't even aware there were pumps!!!!!! He lived here with his parents for a few years and then after his mother died he bought it from his Dad and moved back that was over 20yrs ago!!!!!! All dry now with new pumps. We have spring starting here I have cut back my Roses and the trees are getting ready to bloom and someplaces in town some trees are blooming. I love enjoying your snow pictures but, I am happy not to have it here.


When the ground is thawed, we have no trouble. The problem is that we live at the bottom of a long slope. So if the ground is frozen and we get heavy rain, it all sluices off the hill and right into our basement. As long as the pumps are working, we don;t get water up on the floor, but our basement couldn't be finished anyway. The ceiling (such as it is... it's really just the floor joists from the house) is too low. Where the center beam comes across, most men can't walk under it... it's under 6'. So it's just storage and a place for the kids to hang out. There's a TV and game system down there, and a futon-type couch. All the furniture is up on small blocks, and if there's any chance of us loosing electricity we pull up the (cheap) area rug that's down there. Usually we do fine with that. But with the big rain/ice/wind storm we had last spring we lost power for too long, with too much water coming down. (and that was before we bought the generator) We ended up with a foot of water in the basement, a LOT of clean-up to do and we lost books, video tapes, games, etc. that had been on low shelves. (or left on the floor by foolish boys)


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Blooming trees-WOW I cannot wait for that. We had 2 snow days this week and are now expecting that storm that was on the West Coast. It's supposed to bring snow on Sat, heavy rain Sun/Mon changing to all snow on Mon. Last week we saw our grass and I pulled some weeds.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow, and I lied - it has warmed up to over 36 now. Radio this a.m. said we would be lucky to hit freezing. Guess I had better get the Aug-Dog out before snow is gone.

Yuck, Karen. Dealing with flooding wouldn't be my idea of a good time. Could you put some kind of diversion wall or ? up the slope from your house, so if that happens the snow/slush/rain would be redirected? Probably extremely costly.....

Clare, didn't you get unusual snow earlier this winter? Someone in my Rally class had been in England with her ill mother and had trouble getting home, if I recall.

Robbie, a lot of people had cut back their roses here too. I hadn't gotten that far yet. They say President's day is the earliest we should do it, and if you can make yourself wait, March 1 is even a better idea.


----------

